# Street Dreams Detail - Infiniti G-Coupe Correction with Meguiars new MF System



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

*G35 Coupe in for a 3 day complete detail in preparation for a possible sale.

Basic outline of problems:

-Lack of gloss
-Improper detailing/buffing from previous detailer
-Heavy contaminants
-Greasy leather/dried out trim

No wash process pics, right onto paint correction.

-D300 compound + Cutting disc x2
-Menzerna Powerfinish + LC hydro tech tangerine
-Menzerna 85rd + Black DD finishing pad

I started off with a "test spot" to find the right combo, the doors on this car were hammered so I figured I would start there and see what kind of damage I could do... after some toying around I landed on the above combo which yielded the folllowing results.

The middle section wash polished...










Very pleased with these results I moved my way around the rest of the car...

Hood



















Reverse angle of that










Lower body panels were shot, in these areas 4" pads were used. You see the difference in color and clarity before and after polishing.










Trunk area under halogens










LED Fenix TK40



















Closeup before and after



















4" pads used again here and on the tailights










Closeup (Japanese paint is fantastic to work with)










Again difference in color and clarity before and after polishing...










After correction the interior was done. I spent a few hours in here getting everything restored to a factory natural look.

Leather was treated with the leatherique twins. As usual I used a heat gun on a low setting to pre-heat the leather (soften it up) before applying the Rejuv. oil and again after I applied it I used the heat gun again to bake it into the pores.

This process was repeated 3-4 times over the next 24hours to help remove as much grime as possible from the leather.

Massaging in RO by hand



















Re-heating with heat gun










Steering wheel received same application










The next morning before another round with the heat gun before removal with Pristine clean










A hot damp MF pad was used (with no cleaner) to remove the Rejuv. Oil from the seats , this is where you see all the grime get taken off....

After just the lower portion of the drivers seat



















Buffing off pristine clean, which leaves behind a very nice natural finish once done










Results:

Before










After:










Before:










After:










Before:










After:










Finished shots

LSP: Menzerna Powerlock + Lusso Oro wax














































Total time: 20hours

Thanks for looking!*


----------



## UCD (Oct 27, 2010)

Great work!


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

Great writeup. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Very nice finish. Any issues with this so called "self healing paint"?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work done..


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice work Dave :thumb:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

stunning work always like your write ups


----------



## Ant695 (Mar 21, 2011)

Nice looking car.


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

Came up very nice Dave!Gonna be sold in no time now she looks like this.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Very nice Dave :thumb:


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

oh god another vote for the meguiars mf system! that will be in my possesion soon no doubt! great pics


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Dave, great work my friend, lovely correction and gorgeous finish.


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks everyone!


----------

